# GSP, Boykin or Britt??



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have posted on here before about choosing the best breed for children. I think I have it narrowed down to a GSP, a Boykin or a Brittany Spaniel. These are the breeds I really like. I hunt primarily big game and do not want a dog for "hunting" purposes but for a family pet only. That is why I am worried that these breeds would get destructive or be too high strung if not given work. I have about an acre fenced in for roaming and exercise plus all the walking we do in the evenings as a family around the neighborhood. I am bias towards bigger dogs but I do love the Boykin. I think a GSP would be best with our 3 year old due to their size and being able to handle a young'n climbing all over it. But I have also had a few thoughts about a blackmouth cur dog. Any input guys and gals? Thank you much.


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Aug 22, 2010)

My GSP's will be born any day i had her xrayed friday and theres 10 for sure possibly 11


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Just me, but I think you're over thinking things. Get the Breed you like, most dogs raised from puppies in a family setting are wonderful additions. There are plus and negs for all Breeds but training can overcome most things. Sounds like with the acerage and family involvement you can't go wrong with any of ther Breeds you mentioned


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with you. It is how you raise them. But I have also been told that a true working blood line will need work. But I rekon you can break a dog of just about anything if you are consistant with training and reinforcement. I think I may go with a GSP just due to their size. The boykin would be a great choice for older kids I believe. We have a 3 year old and momma wants 2 more  So a bigger dog that could handle being sat on would fit the part. If you guys have any other inputs on these breeds or other breeds please feel free to post 'em. Good and bad posts welcome.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris I talked with you a while back about your GSPs. I will pm you later on this evening and get some info from you if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris, go with a GSP or a Brittney.  I would hate to see a good hunting line Boykin become just a pet.  Although they make great family pets, their forte in life is to hunt.  They have to have a job and plenty of exercise.  You should be able to find a GSP or Brittney line that has had the hunting drive bread out of them, take one of them.  Leave the Boykins to the hunters.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure a hunting line boykin would still enjoy camping/hiking trips, days at the lake, fourwheeler rides and family afternoon walks. Just because he was bred for hunting doesn't mean he wouldn't enjoy a family pet life. Just about every breed has a line of dogs that has had the hunting drive bred out of them, Boykins included. But their temperment and activity levels will remain the same. That was my main concern. I do believe I am leaning towards a GSP though so no worries. Boykins will live to hunt another day


----------



## maker4life (Aug 22, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest a GSP for a childs pet . The dog won't be  agressive but will more than likely be indifferent towards the child . I've also seen a shorthair accidently run into a small child at full speed and it's not a pretty sight .


----------



## bobman (Aug 22, 2010)

Personally I would advise against any of those breeds for just a house pet

A GSP is like a horse to a three year old and a bad choice because they will knock the kid down by accident

I have been raising and training GSPs since 1969 and I love them and have a houseful of them. 

When my kids were little they didn't like them for the above reason.

My boykin would not do well getting messed with by a small child either its the only boykin I've ever had so maybe it just him.

 Virtually all hunting dog breeds are very high energy and tend to be destructive if the energy isn't channeled into something useful for them to do.

the local pound has medium sized mutts that need homes and would be a good choice for your stated purpose. 

Find one and do yourself and that dog a favor.


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds good josh u can call me if you want 678-863-9172


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have thought about this and really it boils down to bigger dogs in general. Just about every large breed has the possibility of knocking a small child down. That really comes down to training and handling. We have family in Montana that have a GSP. The dog is absolutely huge! we flew up there last year when our little girl was 2 and they got along great. Their dog was well trained and frequesntly exercised. Never have I seen a dog let a 2 year old hang around it kneck holding on to it's ears and carry her around. They were like two peas in a pod


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

Their dog wasn't used for hunting but would follow us around when we were on horseback for miles. Great temperment. Was a bit high strung outside when everyone was running around but would calm down as soon as he set foot in the house. Funnt thing was he would follow my little girl everywhere she went and just stood there wagging his tail. I rekon it's the upbringing.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 22, 2010)

Well you asked for advice and you got it from some folks that have a lot of experience with the breed . Might not have been wht you wanted to hear though .


----------



## bobman (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep you can lead a horse to water....


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

Not trying to sound argumentative. And I am open to any and all advice from experienced owners. Not looking to "hear" anything in particular just wanting opinions. Everyone has their own opinion and I just want to hear it. I also have my own. For someone to say one breed is only for hunting is somewhat rediculous as well as someone to say a GSP is a bad choice only because of their "size" or that they will be "indifferent?? towards children. So a lab is a bad choice because it is a hunting breed? Or a boxer or golden retirever is a bad choice because they could accidentally knock a small child down? They are some of the most recommended breeds for kids. All large breed dogs have the potential to knock a small child down or jump up on them or smack them around with their tails. A small dog has the potential to be squashed by rough housing or stepped on. I feel a young puppy brought up with children will generally be good with children. Not for every breed but for most large breeds. I appreciate everyone's input on the topic and will definetly consider everyone's opinion. Again all positive and negative posts welcome. And who you calling  a horse?


----------



## bobman (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry about the horse crack

You are making a judgement based on a nice dog you liked that was a calm GSP, maybe one in 50 are like that. 

Most young GSPs are full on energetic tornados. I've owned between 4 and 10 GSPs at all times from 1969. Everyone of mine would accidentally knock a small child flying, I had to be very careful with them when my kids were little. 

They aren't intentionally mean or rough just very very active, and very powerful one of the strongest dogs pound for pound.

I love the breed and see a lot of them in rescue because people get them and dont realize the need for exercise and energy levels that this breed has.

Your description of the purpose you wanted a dog for make them a poor fit. 

If your heart is set on a GSP and theres no talking you out of it try and find an adult dog you can observe and adopt if its calm. 

Your chances of getting a pup that is calm are very low.


----------



## bobman (Aug 22, 2010)

RE your thinking about the other big dogs.

I also owned and trained labs and retrievers for years until the late 80's . 

There is no comparison in energy levels, retrievers are bred to go in short powerful bursts, and to sit quietly for long periods of time. Once they get a couple years on them they are calm and wonderful dogs. Your chances of finding a calm lab are very high especially if you look in show lines and stay away from field trial lines.

GSPs and EPs are designed to run constantly, for long periods of time think of them as tireless marathon runners. That energy level will manifest itself in destructive ways if you are just wanting a "yard dog" type pet. I have three shorthairs over 14 years old right now that still go wild when they know I'm taking them for their nightly run and wake me up every morning barking to go for the early run. 

Yep... 14 years old and still full of energy.

I dont know anything about boxers.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Bobman for all the info and input. Seems like you have a lot of experience with GSP. That is why I posted this because I have only met one GSP and he was great. I want a dog to keep inside with the family and one that can keep up with our active life style, one that will enjoy hunting camp, fourwheeler rides and evening walks around the neighborhood. But I also need a dog that will chill out on the couch on Sunday nights to watch the Coons and Bravos play  Seems like I have a lot of research and thinking to do. Thanks.


----------



## robertyb (Aug 22, 2010)

I have owned many many dogs in my 60 years and all were house dogs but I must say the smartest most well behaved dog I owned was an Australian Shepherd. I wish she was still with me.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I would stay away from all three of the dogs you are interested in.  There is a reason they are bread to hunt.  Im a Brittany guy and absolutely love them.  I think they make GREAT house pets and are great with kids, but again, they are HIGH energy dogs and can be destructive.  I WOULD NOT get a brittany based on what you are looking for.  However, I would look into a mixed breed lab from the pound.  My wife and I have a 10 year old lab mix (even though you can't tell hes a mix).  He is GREAT with kids, and is very low key around the house.  Kids literally jump all over him and he just loves it.  He doesn't need exercise to stay calm like our brittany does.  A brittany just isn't a good choice for what you are asking.  Yes, they can do it, but for the same reason Bobman stated, you might be very disappointed in the results.  They just aren't breed to do what you are asking.

What you are trying to do is make a Ferrari a daily driver.  It will work, but there a lot better choices for a daily driver.  Plus, its not fair to keep the Ferrari on the city streets going 45 MPH when they are made for the open road and 100+MPH speeds.  Same thing with GSP's and Brits.  IMO having a hunting dog that you don't hunt is a very sad.  Your not allowing the dog to do what they were bread for, and what they love.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have to second what Jet, Bobman, and Maker are saying.


----------



## albridges (Aug 24, 2010)

I love a Britt, And have owned a couple. They are full of energy. They can be good tracking dogs also. But if your looking for a good family pet a Golden Retriever is the best way to go, That s just my Opinion.

A good dog is a good dog no matter what breed. Just show it love and will do the same back.


----------



## jhalderson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Boykin or Brittany or GSP come to my kennelI have all 3*

Your welcome to come to my kennel I have all three plus french Brittanys.  You can watch them work and socialize with them as well.  Go to www.goodbyekennels.com.  My kennel is ORVIS Endorsed so it is not a fly by nighter.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 25, 2010)

Why get a dog bred for hunting if you want a house pet in the first place?  If you do get a working dog breed, I would try to make sure his blood lines reflect the type of lifestyle you are wanting out of the dog.  Get a dog with no hunt in the bloodline.

If I told my dog he could never hunt again and we were just gonna go on walks, he would be crushed.  I kind of feel like you are doing a hunting dog wrong by adopting it and knowing full well that the dog will not get to hunt.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 25, 2010)

GSP. They are great with kids. Easy to train. They do have lots of energy and require lots of attention


----------



## CORNFED500 (Sep 9, 2010)

brittany spainel is very sweet we have one and he like a child he doesn't live in the house but he does come in and sits at the door and stays on the mat, he stayes in my shop when i am working and lays on the floor, he is almost 2 and stopped chewing (pretty much) great with children and somewhat protective.


----------



## jbp84 (Sep 11, 2010)

i have a gsp we found at the petsmarts in warner robins hes a great dog he stays in the house i let him out through out the day to run and play. he's great with kids and he loves my 86 y/o grandmother i dont know if its instinct or what but he knows when he can play rough and when to be a calm gentle around others. in a earlier post he does got rowdy with me he hit me head on bent down one time he give me a nice shiner guess it was a one in a million chance that it happen. if it were me id go to a shelter or petsmart see if you could find a good loving dog


----------



## bcbz71 (Sep 13, 2010)

We have two Britts...great family dogs, but need regular exercise.     We don't hunt ours, but they get regular walks and playtime in our yard and at the dog park and at the hunting property chasing the 4wheeler.  You can definitely tell when they have been cooped up too long.  At 35# or so, I feel they are the perfect size for the couch, lap or next to you in your truck.  While not exactly the most obedient dogs, they are some of the smartest dogs I have been around.

I've been around a couple GSPs and they are much bigger than Britts and seem to have twice the energy...if that is possible.   I think they are great looking dogs, but I would not want one as house pet.

I don't know what a Boykin is...

I have had Labs before also, and except for their shedding, they make awesome pets (and hunting dogs).


----------



## Bummy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can also go on German Shorthair Rescue sites. We have a GSP who adores our son. And a Corgi is a good dog too. Our late lab was the best when we brought home our newborn son. He slept under the crib and was Todd's constant companion until Tonka died of cancer last year.


----------

